# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  سوال از فصل 5 مثلثات (حدود m را بیابید)

## pxc33

درود بر شما دوستان

سوال از فصل 5 مثلثات (حدود m را بیابید) 
ممنون میشم کسی حلش کنه <3


با تشکر

----------


## jarvis



----------


## pxc33

> 


ممنون 
میشه راه حل رو هم بنویسید؟

----------


## faal_nazari

> ممنون 
> میشه راه حل رو هم بنویسید؟


اول بیشترین و کمترین مقداری که کسینوس میتونه تو این بازه داشته باشه به دست بیار بعد معادله رو بزار بین این 2 مقدار.

----------


## pxc33

اگه میشه یه نفر لطف کنه راه حل کامل رو بنویسه

----------


## jarvis

> اگه میشه یه نفر لطف کنه راه حل کامل رو بنویسه


بفرمایید:

----------


## faal_nazari

> بفرمایید:


دوست عزیز ما تو این بازه به ازای کمترین مقدار میتونیم -1  رو قرار بدیم این جواب درست نیست و به ازای بیشترین مقدار 1/2 رو

----------


## jarvis

> دوست عزیز ما تو این بازه به ازای کمترین مقدار میتونیم -1  رو قرار بدیم این جواب درست نیست و به ازای بیشترین مقدار 1/2 رو


شما جواب درست رو بنویس. ما همین قدر بضاعت داریم خواستیم کمک کنیم شما درستو بنویس ما هم یاد بگیریم

----------


## faal_nazari

پاسخ صحیح از نظر من اینه
dg.bmp

----------


## jarvis

> پاسخ صحیح از نظر من اینه


نیفتاده فعال جان

----------


## faal_nazari

> نیفتاده فعال جان


ممنون دوست خوبم اصلاح شد  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## jarvis

> پاسخ صحیح از نظر من اینه
> dg.bmp


من اصلا نمیفهمم منظورت چیه؟! این رو ببین

----------


## amirdifraxe1

اين از نظر منه

----------


## amirdifraxe1

چرا بر عكس شد  :Yahoo (76): 

بزا الان درسش رو مي دم

----------


## amirdifraxe1



----------


## faal_nazari

> چرا بر عكس شد 
> 
> بزا الان درسش رو مي دم


عجب اشتباهی کردم من منفی رو ندیدم درسته  من جواب رو بدون منفی حساب کردم  :Yahoo (4):  شرمنده

حالا اشکالی نداره که 2 تا سوال از این مدل حل شده  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mamad.hny

> فایل پیوست 27541


داداش اصلا خودت فهمیدی چیکار کردی؟ یه لحظه نگاه کن چیکار کردی، اومدی نوشتی رادیکال 3 دوم، کوچکتر از یک دومه!!!!!

----------


## mamad.hny

آقا، وقتی منفی پی توی بازه ی فرض مسئله است، ینی کمترین مقدار کسر ما 1- هست. بیشترین مقدارش هم یک دوم. پس:

----------


## Keiv4n

> عجب اشتباهی کردم من منفی رو ندیدم درسته  من جواب رو بدون منفی حساب کردم  شرمنده
> 
> حالا اشکالی نداره که 2 تا سوال از این مدل حل شده


نه آقا درست حساب کردی، 180 درجه توی بازه بود و پس کمترین حالت میشه -1 و بیشترین حالت هم میشه 1/2 جواب هم همونی میشه که شما نوشتید توی اولین پستتون  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Hellion

> درود بر شما دوستان
> 
> سوال از فصل 5 مثلثات (حدود m را بیابید) 
> ممنون میشم کسی حلش کنه <3
> فایل پیوست 27524
> 
> با تشکر


کارایی رو که میگم به ترتیب انجام بده ...
1- بازه زاویه رو دایره مثلثاتی بکش 
2- بیشترین و کمترین مقدار که تو بازه موجوده البته بسته به سوال که سینوس یا کسینوس باشه ..
3- بعد معادله بین دو سرف کمترین و بیشترین بزار

----------


## jarvis

دوستان راست میگن و ما دروغ میگیم! جواب من غلطه خانم جواب دوستان درسته

----------


## BOY MARKED

با سلام

شما اول از کل نامساوی کسینوس بگیرید بعد در ان بجای کسینوس تتا مقدارش بر حسب m رو قرار بدید ودر نهایت یک نا معادله مضاعف دارید که میتونید حلش کنید.

----------


## amin278

*برای حل این نوع سوالات دایره ی مثلثاتی رو نکش!!!
نمودار مختصاتی رو رسم کن*


*یا علی*

----------


## amirdifraxe1

،،

----------

